# Want good Digital Camera, for cheap.



## Hello (May 31, 2005)

So I was watching HSN last night, they had this Mustek 5.0 megapixel digital camera that could also take vids, for 100 bucks..of course I called today and it was only a one day special. I am looking for a good, cheap digital camera, that can take vids.

Thanks.


----------



## The_Other_One (May 31, 2005)

Kodak's probably the best brand for the best price...  Most all of them today can take videos with sound and have pretty good quality pictures.

Now, this all depends on your definition of CHEAP...  There are some really cheap ones that don't have optical zoom, don't have auto focus, and are just 3.2MP intropolated(which I would suspect that one was)

Just remember, you get what you pay for!


----------



## Hello (May 31, 2005)

Yeah true...under 150 prolly...Its not on there site so I can't show you specs..but that one seemed deffinally around my range..just because of the price... And the MP.


----------



## Hello (May 31, 2005)

Found one maybe. Have to sell mine first though.


----------



## MidwestComputerCenter (Jun 1, 2005)

yea kodak is a good digital camera to go with because my gf got the kodak 5.0 megapixle camera and let me tell you what it takes good picture


----------



## Hello (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## iLL-Faded (Jun 15, 2005)

any good websites that i can go to, to buy one? dont wanan go to the stores and pay retail unless theres a good sale


----------



## LittleHoov (Jun 15, 2005)

i bought a Kodak Easyshare at walmart as well as a 128 mem card for like 150-175, it works for me, it has no optical zoom though, and takes 30 second video clips without sound, the pics are good enough for me, but there are some lighting situations it struggles in.


----------



## NLAlston (Jun 17, 2005)

Just a few weeks ago I purchased an Olympus C-740 Ultra Zoom digital camera w/ *10x optical zoom.* This camera is 3.2 mpxl (effective), but I have very recently learned that 'megapixels' are not the total concern.  The quality of the lens plays a sizeable role in this picture also.  Example:  Just before buying this camera I found a 5+ megapixel unit (don't remember the brand name) at Aldi's.  This DC sold for just $200, with a 128mg storage card and USB docking cradle.  But the clarity & quality of photos were nowhere near what I get from my Oly C-740UZ.  My camera takes excellent outside photos, and the 10x optical zoom is absolutely amazing.  I have found, however, that this camera doesn't fare as well as I would desire it to with indoor shots, unless the lighting is optimal.  But this is within shooting in the 'automatic mode'.  I don't know enough, yet, about manual settings (which, I have been told, will afford compensatory measures for those low lighting indoor shots).  All in all, though - this is one digital camera to be reckoned with, and I recommend it highly.  You can't grab the deal that I did (Office Max was selling it for $300 with a $100 store rebate, and a $50 rebate from Olympus - leaving me with a translated purchase price of $150).  But SAM's Club (if memory serves me correct) is selling this same DC for $200.


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 17, 2005)

if you're looking for MEGAPIXELS then you should get the 7.2mp sony one thats only 400 bucks.


----------



## Thug541 (Jul 3, 2005)

I own the sony one, very nice.  Takes great pictures.  I have some sample photos if u want to see.


----------



## Hello (Jul 3, 2005)

I am debating weather I even feel like getting a new camera anymore or not. Not sure.


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 4, 2005)

i sold my old camera and bought the cybershot DSC P200 awesome camera. is it the one you sell?


----------

